# Πότε αρχίζουν οι λεξικογράφοι (και οι επιμελητές) να δέχονται το λάθος σαν σωστό;



## nickel (May 19, 2008)

Ψέματα. Δεν έχω καμιά επιθυμία να συζητήσω εδώ και τώρα ένα τεράστιο θέμα σαν κι αυτό, αν και δεν θα πω όχι αν εσείς κάνετε κέφι. Εμένα η απορία προέρχεται από το «μεγεθυσμένο».

Κανένας δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τον _απομακρυσμένο_, τον _εκλεπτυσμένο_ ή τον _μολυσμένο_. Αλλά μ' αυτόν τον _μεγεθυσμένο_ που θυμίζει μεθυσμένο, πολλοί (οι περισσότεροι) τα έχουν βρει μπαστούνια. Άντε να κοιτάξεις το ΛΝΕΓ ή το Μείζον, να το βρεις καταχωνιασμένο. Το ΛΚΝ σε στέλνει να ψάξεις στο τέλος, στα κλιτικά πρότυπα. Το Ορθογραφικό, είπαμε (για την ακρίβεια, το είπε ο Χάρης ή ο Σαραντάκος, δεν θυμάμαι ποιος από τους δύο), δεν περιλαμβάνει τις δύσκολες μετοχές. Και φυσικά στο Γκουγκλ, σταθερά οι περισσότεροι προτιμούν το _μεγεθυμένο_ από το _μεγεθυσμένο_ (και ακόμα περισσότεροι, οφείλω να παραδεχτώ, το _μεγενθυμένο_) — σε όλα σχεδόν τα γένη και τις πτώσεις.

Για να μην έρθω στο σπανιότερο αντίθετο, το _σμικρυσμένο_ με την παρήχηση του «σμ». Αν βάλετε στοίχημα ότι τα _σμικρυμένα_ είναι περισσότερα από τα _σμικρυσμένα_, δεν θα το χάσετε. (Άλλωστε, εδώ δεν βοηθούν ούτε τα λεξικά.)

Να προσθέσω ότι τα «λανθασμένα» τα εντοπίζω και σε σελίδες εφημερίδων και άλλες «αξιόπιστες» ιστοσελίδες.

Και ρωτάω: έρχεται κάποια στιγμή που παραδέχονται οι λεξικογράφοι ότι για κάποιους λόγους, π.χ. φωνητικούς, πρέπει να δεχτούν και το λάθος; Ο επιμελητής να περιμένει μέχρι τότε ή να κάνει τα στραβά μάτια;


----------



## Elsa (May 19, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι, προσπαθώ να τα αποφεύγω καταφεύγοντας στην περίφραση: σε μεγέθυνση, σε σμίκρυνση. Μου ακούγονται πιο καλά στο αυτί και γλιτώνω και το δίλημμα. Αυτό δεν απαντάει βέβαια στο ερώτημά σου...


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2008)

nickel said:


> Και ρωτάω: έρχεται κάποια στιγμή που παραδέχονται οι λεξικογράφοι ότι για κάποιους λόγους, π.χ. φωνητικούς, πρέπει να δεχτούν και το λάθος; Ο επιμελητής να περιμένει μέχρι τότε ή να κάνει τα στραβά μάτια;


Ότι έρχεται, έρχεται (και το ξέρεις τώρα δα, μην κάνεις το χαζό). ;) Το πραγματικό ερώτημα είναι το *πότε* έρχεται. Γνωρίζουμε από τα λεξικά ότι όλοι οι "λανθασμένοι" αρχικώς τύποι, τους οποίους σήμερα αποδεχόμαστε, από ένα σημείο και μετά πέρασαν στα λεξικά ως κανονικοί - με το "λάθος" να επισημαίνεται στην ετυμολόγησή τους. Το πότε πρέπει ένας λεξικογράφος να "τα παρατήσει" στο να επιμένει να επισημαίνει το λάθος, και αναπόφευκτα να το υιοθετήσει ως κανονικό τύπο που επιβλήθηκε από τη χρήση, είναι κάτι που (κρίνοντας από τα σύγχρονα μείζονα ελληνικά λεξικά), δυστυχώς, ούτε οι ίδιοι οι λεξικογράφοι γνωρίζουν. Επειδή όμως υπάρχει (τουλάχιστον ως έννοια) η "επίσημη" ή σχολική ορθογραφία, και παρόλο που αποφεύγει να καταπιαστεί με όλα τα "αιχμηρά" ζητήματα και δεν έχει απαντήσεις για τα πάντα, όταν κάτι υιοθετείται από αυτήν (ή από κάποια ορθογραφική μεταρρύθμιση), είναι πλέον ώρα να το ασπαστούν όλοι, εκόντες άκοντες. Οι επιμελητές μέχρι τότε περιμένουν.:)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3779


----------



## Philip (Jun 21, 2009)

Υπάρχει και μια μέση λύση - αντί να είναι ή-όλα-ή-τίποτε τα λεξικά, θα μπορούσαν να έχουν σημειώματα τύπου "η χρήση/σημασία/μορφή αυτή θεωρείται εσφαλμένη/αποδοκιμάζεται από την συντριπτική πλειοψηφία/πολλους/μερικούς/λίγους" , αλλάζοντας τη βαθμολογία με κάθε νέα έκδοση ανάλογα με τα τελευταία δεδομένα/την επικρατούσα γνώμη της στιγμής.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 21, 2009)

Το σωστό και το λάθος οι προγραφιστές λεξικογράφοι και οι προγραφιστές γραμματικοί το καθορίζουν. Ό,τι γράφουν τα λεξικά γίνεται το νέο σωστό και το μέχρι τότε σωστό γίνεται το νέο λάθος.


----------



## Kalliana (Jun 21, 2009)

Πάντως να πω ότι από την εμπειρία μου, πολλοί μεγαλοπελάτες (που δεν μιλάνε ελληνικά, το τονίζω) όταν τεθεί το δίλημμα "άλλα λέει ο μεταφραστής και άλλα ο διορθωτής, άλλα η γιαγιά μου άλλα ακούν τ'αυτιά μου", το πετάνε στο Google και το κρίνουν βάσει των αποτελεσμάτων. Σου λέει δηλαδή "κοίτα να δεις, εδώ βλέπω 22.345 αποτελέσματα για μεγενθυσμένο και 13.567 αποτελέσματα για μεγεθυσμένο, θα βάλεις το πρώτο, να μην μπερδεύεται ο κόσμος"....Και κάτσε εσύ και βασανίσου!


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 21, 2009)

Και γιατί να βασανιστείς εσύ, δηλαδή; Αφού έτσι θέλει ο πελάτης, ας το αλλάξει κατά πώς θέλει αυτός. Ο μεταφραστής κάνει μόνο ένα μέρος της δουλειάς. Το τελικό έγγραφο περνά και από επόμενα στάδια, οπότε δεν φέρει ο μεταφραστής την ευθύνη όλων όσων παρουσιάζονται στην τελική εκδοχή του εγγράφου. Τι κάθεσαι και σκας;


----------



## Kalliana (Jun 22, 2009)

EpsilonSigma said:


> Τι κάθεσαι και σκας;


Κάθομαι και σκάω γιατί στην αγορά, τις αλλαγές που θέλει ο πελάτης ή ο επιμελητής τις περνάει ο μεταφραστής κι αυτό παίρνει ώρα. Και αν προσπαθήσεις να δικαιολογήσεις το γιατί έβαλες τι, τότε ανοίγεις έναν κύκλο διαπραγματεύσεων και mail που θα σου πάρει περισσότερο χρόνο από το να περάσεις τις αλλαγές. Κι έτσι βασανίζεσαι από την αρχή και τελειώνεις :)


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 22, 2009)

Λάθος αυτό. Ο μεταφραστής ορθογραφεί και διατυπώνει βάσει των δικών του γλωσσικών εμπειριών, βάσει των δικών του σωρευμένων ακουσμάτων και αναγνωσμάτων, τα οποία έχουν μορφώσει το προσωπικό του ρεπερτόριο. Εάν διαφωνεί κάποιος, ας τα αλλάξει ο ίδιος, είτε επιμελητής/διορθωτής είναι είτε και ο τελικός πελάτης.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2009)

Εφόσον υπάρχει style guide / sheet (όταν και όπου υπάρχει), ο μεταφραστής εναρμονίζεται με αυτό, ασχέτως προσωπικού ρεπερτορίου.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 22, 2009)

Άμα σου δοθεί από το γραφείο ή τον πελάτη σου, ναι. Αλλά δεν γνωρίζω πολλούς που κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2009)

Εκδοτικοί οίκοι και έντυπα μέσα συνήθως όλο και κάτι σχετικό έχουν / δίνουν.


----------



## Kalliana (Jun 22, 2009)

Ειδικά στις τεχνικές μεταφράσεις, πολλές φορές δεν υπάρχει Style Guide, υπάρχει μόνο ο έλληνας αντιπρόσωπος του ξένου τελικού πελάτη που διορθώνει χωρίς να είναι μεταφραστής ή καν επιμελητής. Συνεπώς, οι διορθώσεις δεν είναι πάντα όμορφες και εσύ καλείσαι να τις περάσεις στα αρχεία σου. Και φυσικά δεν μπορεί κανείς να πει στον πελάτη του "αν διαφωνείς άλλαξέ τα μόνος σου". Άλλο η θεωρία, άλλο η πράξη, δυστυχώς!


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 22, 2009)

Καθόλου θεωρία. Αυτό κάνω. Και μου έχει τύχει επιμελητής της κακιάς ώρας να πει ότι δεν έχει καλό ύφος η μετάφρασή μου (σε τεχνική μετάφραση, εγχειρίδιο για μια Mercedes) και εγώ είπα ότι ο επιμελητής δεν ξέρει την τύφλα του, το υποστήριξα με επιχειρήματα και ο επιμελητής πήρε πόδι και βρήκαν άλλον.


----------

